# comment installer mon airport extreme



## passidyM (15 Juillet 2010)

voila je vous explique aujourd'hui tout fière je me rend chez mon vendeur je lui achete un airport extreme, rentre chez moi je vire mon autre routeur et laisse place a mon airport , je lui met le cable pour la ligne telephonique etc seul probleme elle ne va pas  donc je rebranche mon routeur lui mes la prise tel et mes un cable ethernet de mon routeur a mon airport et la ca fais un semblant de fonction. Mais je ne veux pas ca moi je veux que mon airport remplace mon routeur comment faire ?

Merci de votre aide et j'espere ne pas devoir ramener tout au magasin


----------



## twinworld (15 Juillet 2010)

j'ai encore relu les fonctionnalités de la borne Extreme, mais selon moi, elle ne fait pas office de modem. vous êtes donc obligé de garder votre routeur.


----------



## passidyM (15 Juillet 2010)

et relier tous les deux ?


----------



## twinworld (15 Juillet 2010)

oui, comme vous semblez l'avoir fait. J'ai la même configuration chez moi.


----------



## jethro2009 (16 Juillet 2010)

Quel est le type du modem ?

De toute façon, une Airport Extreme est un routeur wifi et ne possède pas de fonction "modem". Vous devez donc mettre la borne en mode "pont". Pour ce faire, à partir de l'Utilitaire Airport, cliquez en haut sur internet et sélectionnez "Mode pont" en bas puis redémarrez la borne.

Dans ce mode l'Airport réplique le paramétrage du modem. Si vous voulez que la borne fonctionne aussi en routeur à la place du modem, il faut mettre ce dernier en mode "pont" (bridge). L'Airport alors devra être en PPPoe et gèrera la connexion internet.

Mais il n'est pas possible de mettre le modem hors service.

Où avez-vous acheté l'Airport pour qu'on vous dise qu'elle remplace un modem ?

JLM


----------



## passidyM (16 Juillet 2010)

voila j'ai reglé le prob j'ai gueulé une petite fois chez mon fournisseur et tout fonctionne maintenant


----------



## twinworld (16 Juillet 2010)

donc vous utilisez votre borne express comme modem/routeur/borne wi-fi ? Autrement dit, vous avez un câble qui relie votre prise à votre borne et c'est tout ?


----------

